# Just ordered and recieved Tug golf and T shirt



## julienjon (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm new here and I thought I would order the TUG shirts prior to arriving at my home resort-Westgate Towers North- in January 2007.

I've never used my home resort. I was hoping my TUG shirts would make the "Maintainance report meeting" go a little quicker.

Has anybody found that wearing a Tug shirt helped foil the nasty sales people at any resort?

I love the shirts, and thank-you tug for offering a plus size.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2006)

Before anybody asks, TUG merchandise is available from the *TUG Logo Shop*


----------

